# mud muckers bunnell fl oct 21 22 23?



## boostedagain

anyone here going? gotta group going, entire park will be open!


----------



## Roboquad

Never even heard of that park. Where is it?


----------



## lilbigtonka

in bunnel it is just west of deland i believe


----------



## roadstarjohn1978

We are going just Saturday, will have 4-6 with us


----------



## Roboquad

This might work...


----------



## Roboquad

Boosted...I can get a few for Sat. We are up here by the zoo. Mostly ride here at the river and Valkaria.


----------



## primetime1267

It is a huge park, if it is wet, you guys will have a blast. We had fun when we went last year, you can get lost rather easily out there, especially at night.


----------



## Roboquad

Hey primetime. 
Have two friends with race bikes. Anything for them to do.?oh and before you laugh. The banchee went over a muck swamp we could not get through. Doing bout 65.you could count his skip marks...these guys are free entertainment...haha.


----------



## boostedagain

thats cool we had a blast there last year lots of riding to be done, hope we can get a bunch to go, robo we ride the compound down here (palm bay) and suburban estates quite frequently


----------



## boostedagain

not much there for sport quads....


----------



## Roboquad

Thought the compound was cut off when bombardi bought the hill. You got to get to the river run. Best in town. We do that 5a. And Valkeria south of you. I have about 5 bikes to go so far. Want the 2wd to go too...


----------



## Roboquad

Their pics show sport quads.


----------



## roadstarjohn1978

From what I understand there is alot of water down there right now-need to keep this thread active and use it to put together a meeting place down there for some shenanigans


----------



## roadstarjohn1978

Oh and as far as the racebikes I know they are running ATV races that weekend- check out their FB page


----------



## backwoodsboy70

I wont go there again, the mud there is like quickerete and hardens and WILL not come off, and made my brute rust on the bolts and nuts and brakes everywhere, it wasnt worth it imo , 3 hours washing sucks , i live close and i still wont go back


----------



## Roboquad

I was looking they have a wash off in the pics. did you spray it with WD B4 your ride.??? I will say not going to get that muddy, be we both know how that will change. I use armor all wheel cleaner on everything and soak it after the ride. have 4 going now from my group. more to follow. wish I had a ....MIMB sticker to represent.....


----------



## Roboquad

Bump for the Florida riders....


----------



## speedman

**** if it wasn't that far away I would go but it's like a 4 hour drive for me to go unless we had a big group from Miami/broward then we can carpool.


----------



## primetime1267

Hey guys, they do have some mysterious mud holes out in the wooded trails that will bottom ya out quick. But I had the same group with me when I went and they went 4 months prior and it was totally flooded, they never encountered any issues with mud really, just totally flooded wood trails.. So if it is going to be under water still, you guys should really go, that is what I understand the park to be the best.


----------



## roadstarjohn1978

And it's been raining ALOT up here lately, just saw a post from the staff and they say it's really wet right now


----------



## Roboquad

Speed, make the trip. I'm paying a sitter the entire time....


----------



## roadstarjohn1978

And I'm playing hookie from work to be there LOL!


----------



## Roboquad

hope the boss don't see this, or show up there. I told the wife I would put a for sale sign on the bike. I'm thinking in the storage box ( that is technically ON THE BIKE ) so i got the hall pass to go no arguments. when time gets closer I'll put a # here so we can all meet up.


----------



## birddog76

*mudmuckers*

hey we should have a good group , not sure how many yet prob atleast 10 of us ,we def need to all meet up.


----------



## Roboquad

Agreed. Text me @ 321-243-7433 will be going Sat.


----------



## abrady

Looks like there should be a good group of us going. we deff. need to have a meet up spot and time. also there are some more guys from HL form talking about going to.:domo:


----------



## Roboquad

Roboquad said:


> Agreed. Text me @ 321-243-7433 will be going Sat.


UUUUmmm, my info is here. text only. I only answer local calls till I know who you are....:bigok:


----------



## Mudder02

I was thinking about heading over on sunday to see some races. we are working in ocala for 10 days and off on sunday. seen on the site where there would be swamp buggies?

Still havent figured out how to get my ride down there.

Can you just go watch the races without fourwheeler?


----------



## Roboquad

yes it's 25 a person to get in quads are free as stated on their sight... we are camping out there Sat. night.


----------



## Roboquad

BuMp...only a week left! Bout Time!!!!!:aargh4:


----------



## birddog76

Roboquad said:


> BuMp...only a week left! Bout Time!!!!!:aargh4:


 i may camp out myself hear they have good nite rides,never been on one.


----------



## speedman

**** wish I could of gone  I'm missing ball joints and my seal still cause Kawasaki sent me wrong side.


----------



## Roboquad

*going to MudMuckers*



speedman said:


> **** wish I could of gone  I'm missing ball joints and my seal still cause Kawasaki sent me wrong side.


Speed I know you've ridden nights. dude that's the plan ride 9am till 3am then sleep just enough, get up and ride some more....watch the pit races and head home happy. sorry to rub it in...:nutkick:


----------



## abrady

Roboquad said:


> Speed I know you've ridden nights. dude that's the plan ride 9am till 3am then sleep just enough, get up and ride some more....watch the pit races and head home happy. sorry to rub it in...:nutkick:


im glad to see u have a winch for us cat guys. but we dont need them like you.:34::hater:


----------



## speedman

Roboquad said:


> Speed I know you've ridden nights. dude that's the plan ride 9am till 3am then sleep just enough, get up and ride some more....watch the pit races and head home happy. sorry to rub it in...:nutkick:




lol, yo rub it in even more my buddies are riding on sunday and i cant make it. wish i would of kept my other brute :bigok:


----------



## Roboquad

abrady said:


> im glad to see u have a winch for us cat guys. but we dont need them like you.:34::hater:


Abrady, the bike matters but , it's the rider that has to know how to use the machine. Used to have a stuffed mouse tied to the back of my bike for my 2 buddies with mud-pro's. they got enough bike, but have no idea to ride them. and the mouse is so the "Kitty has something to follow"... we will be there Sat, sun am... bout 8 so far, my contact info is in this thread. Love to meet my fellow MIMB riders. ps nice kitten...LOL kidding bro , 
had to throw that in...


----------



## abrady

Roboquad said:


> Abrady, the bike matters but , it's the rider that has to know how to use the machine. Used to have a stuffed mouse tied to the back of my bike for my 2 buddies with mud-pro's. they got enough bike, but have no idea to ride them. and the mouse is so the "Kitty has something to follow"... we will be there Sat, sun am... bout 8 so far, my contact info is in this thread. Love to meet my fellow MIMB riders. ps nice kitten...LOL kidding bro ,
> had to throw that in...



ITS ALL GOOD.


----------



## birddog76

Roboquad said:


> Abrady, the bike matters but , it's the rider that has to know how to use the machine. Used to have a stuffed mouse tied to the back of my bike for my 2 buddies with mud-pro's. they got enough bike, but have no idea to ride them. and the mouse is so the "Kitty has something to follow"... we will be there Sat, sun am... bout 8 so far, my contact info is in this thread. Love to meet my fellow MIMB riders. ps nice kitten...LOL kidding bro ,
> had to throw that in...


 thats not a kitty we call it the artic choke.


----------



## abrady

birddog76 said:


> thats not a kitty we call it the artic choke.



YEAH YEAH I HERE YOU:thats_racist:


----------



## boostedagain

everyone getting ready? snokeling the outy 1000 this week, just got done relocating the gades radiator, crunch time!


----------



## abrady

put the 29.5's on today.


----------



## birddog76

abrady said:


> put the 29.5's on today.


 might get little bit more rain this week. that will be nice right before the weekend. Just need to find another beverage holder I'll be ready.:beerchug:


----------



## roadstarjohn1978

Yep our Brute and Rancher is ready to go-still got a Grizz with a half installed 686 kit in the garage to get together tomorrow. Shouldve gotten it done this weekend but Biketoberfest was a callin!!


----------



## Roboquad

made a mini snorkel. bent 2.5 electrical with a heat gun, burned my friggin hand too ....was trying to make a 1 piece pipe without couplings. came up with a temporary. removable snorkel that slides over the existing factory pipe. call it piece of mind. I don't ride deep but do like to see what is flying in the carb...


----------



## Roboquad

picking up the tent tomorrow... camping sat. Oh and for the curious the bike will be chained to my leg, and I sleep with a *HK* under the pillow....:247111:


----------



## abrady

lets get the show on the road. What time is everyone going to be there?


----------



## roadstarjohn1978

I work Friday night but get off at 8am-so I should be there around 10 or so Saturday morning


----------



## abrady

i will be there Saturday after 8AM


----------



## boostedagain

we'll be there mid day friday... look for us pewter color 2010 dodge 2500, with 24' wnclosed trailer...


----------



## birddog76

boostedagain said:


> we'll be there mid day friday... look for us pewter color 2010 dodge 2500, with 24' wnclosed trailer...


 should be there around 10 sat.


----------



## Rack High

Wish I could go...promised the grandkids a weekend at Disney...and (sigh) a deal is a deal.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

I wish my motor was back together been wanting to try that place out. Maybe next time.


----------



## Roboquad

Will be there Sat. Am. Camping, 12 person maroon top tent. My contact phone is here. Text.only...


----------



## Roboquad

Bump....bump...I can't sleep. Like Christmas eve...


----------



## roadstarjohn1978

We will be in a 2010 white GMC Sierra 4 door with a 14 ft white Vnose trailer


----------



## birddog76

roadstarjohn1978 said:


> We will be in a 2010 white GMC Sierra 4 door with a 14 ft white Vnose trailer


 man some cool wheather, wet and muddy trails I am ready for some riding. Ill be in a lifted ext cab blue chevy , brute is also blue with yellow highifter springs.


----------



## Roboquad

I am siked...the weather is perfect for riding.


----------



## abrady

hsnapkidsanim:* one more day!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fiarmin67

*Info from a local*

I only live 1 hr away in Orange City. Awsome trails and mud. Some of the gnarliest mud around. If your not snorked, be careful or build one in the next 24 hrs. The bottom drops out of the creek quick. Like backwoodsboy70 said. once the mud dries it is a pain to get off, so do your selvs a favor and take 5 min to rinse it when ever you return to camp. The trails are pretty well marked and the staff gives you a map and contact number incase you get lost, broke, stuck, hurt etc. They also have a general store and hot showers. IMHO it is well worth the $25 for the weekend and the best ATV park within 3 hrs of me. I am unable to join this weekend, couldnt get the weekend off from the station. Have fun and be safe this weekend fellas and felletts. I also want to see pics and hear yalls thoughts so i can be jealous. Check out their site. Still not sure of posting web sites here but it is the name of the park .com


----------



## roadstarjohn1978

All loaded up ready to go! Now Ive just gotta get through the first night back on patrol before I head down in the morning


----------



## speedman

how was it? got pics?


----------

